
DragonFly BSD: Remove P_SWAPPEDOUT flag and paging mode - JdeBP
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/commits/2020-July/769478.html
======
JdeBP
What they're actually talking about is getting rid of the "swapper", also
known by the misnomer "sched", which traditionally in BSD (and indeed AT&T
Unix) systems ran as process 0. Process 0 now sleeps in an infinite loop.

The surprising thing was that it was still there in DragonFly BSD. I had been
thinking of the DragonFly BSD kernel as more radical than that.

